# sheds



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

anyone been out shed hunting?? talked to a buddy today that noticed one of the bucks that he was watching was missing an antler...and he had them both the day before. he walked out on his lunch break and found the shed...nice 5 point with a split G-1. also found a pretty big 5 point about 5 yards away from that one from a different deer. both were right around an overhanging brach that was over the trail. just wondering if anyone else has found any.
feed me back

kase


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I found a set of Forkhorns on Dec 12th or 13th by my feeder at the cabin, I was pretty amazed the it fell off early. I have a friend who finds around 15-25 sheds a year and finds some sets each year, some nice ones, He starts right when the snow melts before everything grows (leaves,plants, etc) Good luck to you all shed hunters


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

All but one of the bucks we've caught on camera at my place the last few weeks, have had both antlers. They should be dropping soon. I'm on a mission to get the sheds from the one I was chasing this season!


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2005)

A couple of use went out shed hunting last weekend. We found 1 little one and a nice 4 pointer in a cornfield. Also found a dead porcupine. This past week i have still been seeing alot of bucks with horns but also have seen a few with one less. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

that dead porcupine probly ate a big nontypical shed and died of overantlering. :lol:


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

that was funny :lame: :lost:


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

We have our best luck around the second week of march.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ummmmmmmm, How bout the GPS co-ordinates to that CRP field for next year!!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Saw 2 bucks this morning near my office with full racks still!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Put down the spotting scope and get to work!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

so theyre like not coming off then? thats pretty late, then they will start growing new ones again like a few months later? hmm havent seen any with antlers except elk at a game farm. good luck in the spring finding them.


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2005)

I went out again this weekend and found 1 little one in some hay bales and a nice match in an old farm house. Saw a couple bucks with one side, but most of the bucks still have their head gear. Hopefully they will start to come off soon. GOOD LUCK!! :fro:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

went out today and found one...but it was one that was worth putting on a few miles for :lol:

kase


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

You found sheds "IN" an old farm house? Elaborate on that one for me, sounds interesting.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

got 2 more today...1 was small and the other was nice. for sure a prospect for next year. i think it will be a lot easier to find them when more snow is gone. there's still quite a bit in some of the fields where the big herds have been feeding. also, there's still too much in the woods which is usually where we cash in on a bunch of sheds.

kase


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

kase

Where were you shed hunting near?


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2005)

Couple of us went out this weekend again. We found 8 all together with 3 of them being matches. All of them this year have been of average size. I'm going wait a little longer for the snow to melt more so it will be easier to find them.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

I have been out once and found a nice set. Score was 130 3/8 w/o spread. so I found a new spot for a treestand. Also my dad was driving yesterday morning and some deer ran in front of him and wouldn't you know one still had horns. It is a little late isn't it?


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

I went out for about two hours yesterday and found four. Nothing huge, descent five point, average four point, spike, and smaller than the spike three point.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

Cheaphunter,
we are finding our most of our sheds now in fields where the big herds have been feeding throughout the winter. later on, when more snow melts, we will hit the river bottoms hard and some bedding areas.

kase


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

well said


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

well said


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Do any of you guys get to go out in those fields by Hillsboro in that river bottom where all of those deer are? I would bet there are some dandy's down there. I am planning on going over by Gary MN where a friend farms and owns some nice land. Just wondering when a person should go? When will there be less snow in the trees or should I go sooner?I talked to him about two weeks ago and he said that most still had their head gear on. He's harvested some nice 160-180 class deer off of his land.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i sometimes work near hillsboro and i have been down there by the river a little bit, but havn't had any luck yet. i havn't been out in the field at all, but i hope to this weekend. i would get out to your buddy's place as soon as you can. this week put a bigger dent in the amount of snow that's still around. if you go out there and find a few...great! and if you go out and there's just a little bit too much snow...just try again in a week or two. if there is 160-180 inch deer around there, it would be worth your while. 

kase


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Springer

You would be surprised at whats down there. I hunt some of the land by there and sometimes I don't even know if its woth it. Everybody and their Grandma gets to hunt that land down there, so we get a whole slough of guys from Fargo and all around hunting it. Pretty much impossible to pattern a buck down there just because they have been bumped so many times. I am going to go down there again next weekend I will tell you how it goes.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Found the other side to the shed kase found, defiently worth walking for, having a hard time remebering where we found them though :lol:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

haha...yeah, a really really hard time. just can't remember where...do you bretts???? :beer:

kase


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Found a matching set to a 5x5 today, first sheds I've found and I found them about 15yds apart. It's gonna be a real nice buck this fall. Also found another 4pt shed that was a year or two old.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

i found half of a 5x5 on saturday. I tried real hard to find the match, but couldn't find it.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Flick master got lucky finding those sheds, we found 5 total, the set flick found the one side has about a 5 inch tine coming of the main beam beside the G3, My brother found a shed this weekend and its by far the heaviest antler I have ever held, its a huge shed, can't get the hand around the base gonna be a monster next year.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Yeah right, Bretts is the one who got lucky, he found his when he was runnin over to check out my set. No it was luck, anybody with eyes could have found those.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Papa, Where did u find that 5 point?


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

you guys all know that i found the biggest one at the end of that belt...so quit spouting off about all those puss sheds you picked up. i wouldn't have even picked up the ones that you guys found. i would've just let them lay so the rodets have something to chew on. as for my shed...whoa...now that is going to be a trophy deer :lol:

kase


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Let's see a pic of these big sheds.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

If you can magicaly remember where you guys found yours it might come back to me. hahaha. give me a call.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

springer,
when we have picked the woods over as best we can, we will get a picture of them on here...you have my promise 

kase


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Springer, between about 4 of us we are at about 20 this year, but this weekend we will pick up a bunch, last year we tallied about 42. I'll get some pics on here, you gotta see the shed my bro found unbelievable.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Also, found three dead bucks all in the same woods this past week, 2 nice 4x4's and one 3x3, it's a shame when you find that, but I guess it happens sometimes, just wish those 8 pointers woulda made it, they woulda been darn nice deer this year.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

me, bretts, and my girlfriend went out today after work. we thought it was going to be a honey-hole, but we only scraped up 5. heidi cashed in on her first shed ever...a real nice 3-point :lol: but she was pretty excited. we also found 2 dead bucks and jumped a wounded doe twice...she was in rough shape. both times that we jumped her we spotted her laying down and got within about 6 or 7 yards from her. her front left leg had either been shot or maybe she got hit by a car. either way i'm sure her time is limited. i felt bad, but there was nothing i could do. its a shame.

kase


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That's too bad about that doe. Hopefully she dies soon so she doesn't suffer anymore. That's great you got your girlfriend involved. Sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

we were turkey hunting today...but we ended up scooping up 3 sheds along the way too. 2 of them were a pair, and the other one is a wallhanger. couldn't find the other side, but we're not giving up yet 

kase


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Kase- That wallhangers gonna look real good in my sights this fall, I'll let you go after that monster you found at the end of the belt. haha


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

That guy is mine, Im gonna be hunting him hard


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

me too...he's mine


----------



## vacoyotehunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Believe it or not, 2 weeks ago a 6-pointer in my area still had his full rack. Also a farmer friend of mine, saw a nice 8-pointer 3 weeks ago with a full rack. Kind of late to still have antlers, isn't it?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah it does happen sometimes, It wasn't long ago Kase saw decent 8 pointer running around still holding his head gear, must be some hormonal thing.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

Flick,
you get a tag and we'll do our best to get a wallhanger in your sights :beer: then we'll go have a few beers because you're 21.

kase


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

I'd probably feel bad shooting it cause I know how obsessed you guys are about your deer, but that would probably last about 10 min. I think I'm only gonna bow hunt if I can borrow a bow from a buddy or shoot a doe with one of yours late season, I'll video for you guys and then we'll go float up some ducks after that, cause we'd need a little action after sittin in a tree for hours haha. 
Oh you for sure cant beat those dollar beers, or that chick bartender!


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

Springer,
shed hunting is about over now...the woods are clean :lol:








(alt+p)


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i don't know how in the hell to get a pic on the forum...but just go to my personal gallery or bretts. we just just posted a few pics of our sheds this year.

kase


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzz


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

that's crazy...i can't believe that they are still walking around with those things. it's getting really late now. also, with a little bit of rain and all this sun, the grass is gonna start growing and then they will really be hard to see. yesterday bretts picked off 51 woodticks too. pretty sure thats a record.

kase


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

That's a lot of antlers. How many hours did you spend hunting those?

What do you do with them? Sell em on E-Bay.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Hours...hmm not sure, all I know it was a lot. Its an addicting thing to get into, plus its awesome preseason scouting. I think the total was about 63. We keep every one. We wouldn't even consider selling them just because each one is kinda memorable. Especially the big ones. It's such thrill when your eyes cross paths with a big shed laying there. Can't wait till bowseason!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Springer, Go to my photo gallery and check out the pic of me comparing the base to a beer can. That deer is going to have some incredible mass this coming fall if it hasn't peaked out.


----------

